# Gold Coast - casting



## Mantis Bassin (Jul 7, 2008)

Anybody doing any good casting for them off Gold Coast or bratenahl areas? My rig not set up for trolling and usually just cast for them


----------



## Walleye Mafia (Jul 16, 2007)

Was coming on here to ask the same. We want to drift for them tomorrow. Always troll and looking for something different for a change.


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

They were biting fathers day weekend haven't been out this week 35 to 45 fow casting erie deries from edgewater to gold coast lots of 16 to 20 inchers plus 50 or so shorts


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

It’s loaded with small fish but plenty of keepers some big fish too got a 28 today


----------



## slashbait (Jun 26, 2008)

K gonefishin said:


> It’s loaded with small fish but plenty of keepers some big fish too got a 28 today


Still way high In water column?


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

I fished tday with the Holiday a ton of shorts we got 10 keepers biggest 21 off gc 40 fow and harnesses did best today
dragging bottom


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

slashbait said:


> Still way high In water column?


70-125 bandits. I’m sure high leads would have worked but was trying to fish lower in column to attempt to get less shorts. It didn’t work caught a zillion. I did poke out towards the river and set a couple divers with double willow spinners and caught two better fish on that program.


----------



## slashbait (Jun 26, 2008)

K gonefishin said:


> 70-125 bandits. I’m sure high leads would have worked but was trying to fish lower in column to attempt to get less shorts. It didn’t work caught a zillion. I did poke out towards the river and set a couple divers with double willow spinners and caught two better fish on that program.





FOWL BRAWL said:


> Wasn't the thread title question about casting?
> 
> I remember when i wanted to be heard when i caught a fish


I’m thinking he was referring to there’s fish in that area. Wow


----------



## kingfisher72 (May 14, 2016)

FOWL BRAWL said:


> How is answering a question about casting with trolling information helping another guy ?
> 
> Im now done with YOU and this conversation
> 
> good luck


Someone asked him if he was catching them "up high" while trolling in that area. The fish being "up high" would be relevant information to someone who was casting...


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

kingfisher72 said:


> Someone asked him if he was catching them "up high" while trolling in that area. The fish being "up high" would be relevant information to someone who was casting...


Exactly, knowing fish are in the Gold Coast area is a very key piece of information, you can't catch fish that aren't there. When asking people about fishing regardless of technique (casting or trolling) anyone posting information on the FISH themselves is good information which I confirmed that yes fish are there. Up the angler to catch them and if I didn't think or know they can't be caught casting I wouldn't have posted. 1. I saw guys catching them casting while trolling, 2. I casted the weekend before and caught them (jigging included). 3. they are there to be caught by any technique. The area is a good casting spot when fish are there, they are there to eat and gold coast holds fish far better than many other central basin near shore spots, it's a place where fish will hang out and move in and out of due to the structure. 

I'll help lead a horse to water but people have to do the rest. 

Funny, I just got texts from people stating that's exactly why I don't post on OGF anymore.....because of garbage like this.


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

Caught 10 2nite with 50 or so shorts fished 7pm to 930


----------



## Mantis Bassin (Jul 7, 2008)

Flipp said:


> Caught 10 2nite with 50 or so shorts fished 7pm to 930


Hey Filpp…good work.
Were you casting or trolling for them?


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

We were casting erie deries. Shorts were up high and the keepers come off the bottom for us.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

I was out last night NE of Rocky from 8 to 930 casting and drifting for an hour. 2 of us took home 4 and threw back 10 shorts. Our bigger fish came last half hour in the middle of water. Though I missed a couple off the bottom that felt good then didn't get the hook in them. Green/ Yellow ED worked best and Green Yellow harness got 1 keeper but same number of fish.

Rickerd


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Thread cleaned up of all off topic and rude posts.

Topic is Gold Coast casting!
Let's please keep posts on topic...even though K gonefishin posted about trolling, as he wisely explained...his reason for doing so was to let the thread author know that there was keeper fish in the area. Author may just have to go a bit deeper when casting to get to them.
For those not fishing technique savvy enough to have picked up on that...rather than posting rude posts...please just sit back...read and learn.
Thanks!

P.S. No response to this post necessary
Please keep it on topic...


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

How deep were u rickerd? We were in 35 to 38. Depth finder was lit up the whole time


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Yes about the same, 34-36 near the sailing buoy. No drift really. Marks were OK and I had my daughter and her friend swimming on the other side of the boat the whole time too.
Rickerd


----------



## buel78 (Mar 4, 2007)

Fished monday and today. Casting Erie deeries. Handled probably 100 fish each day. Caught three man limits both day. Size leaves a little to be desired. Monday had 5 over 23 inches and the rest were 15-17, today it was about 10 13-14 inch fish before you caught one over 15. Seems the earlier you start the better the bite. Once the sun was up it slowed down and the fish seemed to scatter. Caught all fish between 35-42 feet out of the Rocky drifting towards the east. Fun fishing go get them


----------



## kingfisher72 (May 14, 2016)

When you are all drifting and casting like this, are you zooming around trying to mark fish before casting? Or are you picking a depth and just try it...sliding in or out if the first try fails?


----------



## tsw (Sep 28, 2014)

kingfisher72 said:


> When you are all drifting and casting like this, are you zooming around trying to mark fish before casting? Or are you picking a depth and just try it...sliding in or out if the first try fails?
> [/QUOTE What area is known as the GoldCoast and where is a good place to launch from?


----------



## buel78 (Mar 4, 2007)

kingfisher72 said:


> When you are all drifting and casting like this, are you zooming around trying to mark fish before casting? Or are you picking a depth and just try it...sliding in or out if the first try fails?


There are literally fish all over so its more like fishing an area and giving it 15-20 minutes and if you aren't catching "size" then move around. I can only speak for the area where we were but there were fish stacked from 32ft out to 42. As said above it seems like they were much more active from sun up till about 9 or so and then it slowed. By no mean slow, instead of catching 10-12 fish on 20 casts its more like 5-7. Alot of fun especially for young fisherman and newly addicted! My son probably caught 100+ fish and there were times he would catch 5,6,7 fish in a row.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

tsw, The "Gold Coast" is all of the taller apartment buildings that you can see in Lakewood. You can launch out of Edgewater and head west, or launch at Rocky River and head east. I prefer Edgewater's ramps, personally, but they become a zoo once all the pleasure boaters and jetskiers get there after morning.

The water goes from about 15ft to 35 ft. In the mornings I'd fish up shallower and as the sun got higher, I'd fish more of the 35-40ft water area. It's a little different every year though. Good luck!


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

I have been going out and when I find good marks at a depth, turn along that depth upwind and slow down to approx. 5mph. I keep travelling until marks become less (out of school) or if we have gone a mile plus, just stop and drift back over them. I use a waypoint at my first good marks spot and try to drift over it. 

I might be going out tomorrow morning now. Gotta get them when they are here. I love casting and catching them.
Rickerd


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

kingfisher72 said:


> When you are all drifting and casting like this, are you zooming around trying to mark fish before casting? Or are you picking a depth and just try it...sliding in or out if the first try fails?


i start drifting any place,main thing you casting and looking for bite in defrent count,when you find active fish on 10 count ,you duplicate that,till they change.


----------



## buel78 (Mar 4, 2007)

I will say that we had to sink the bait to the bottom to get the better sized fish. If it were less then a 25 count you were catching 12 inch fish as quick as you can reel them in and throw it back out, and even then this approach was far from full proof


----------



## shiveoh (Feb 23, 2008)

I've fished the Ashtabula / Geneva area for a long time - but I've never heard the term "Gold Coast" until just recently. Where exactly is the "Gold Coast"?


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

West of Edgewater Park in Cleveland in front of Lakewood,you can’t miss it.


----------



## Beerhunter (Oct 6, 2008)

Had some time to kill this afternoon and Mrs. Beerhunter wanted to go out and play fish. We pulled about 30 shorts in an hour fishing near the G candy cane off Pier W today (Gold Coast area). Only had 1 keeper that went back. Great day of fishing anyway. Gold Erie Dearies worked the best drifting them off the bottom. Be back out in the morning same area.


----------



## Jdl2703 (May 26, 2013)

late start Saturday 430 set lines and tried trolling in 50-54 fow caught 6 shorts. Moved into 46.5 fow about 630 and tried casting Erie deries, boxed 9 nice fish and threw back 15 shorts. Bigger fish were deeper and gold was best color by far, great marks on graph from 10- 39’ but as I stated bigger fish were the deeper ones.


----------



## Beerhunter (Oct 6, 2008)

Fished later this morning (Sunday) from 48' down to about 30' - worked the candy canes off pier W (gold coast). Boxed 5 nice ones out of about 50 shorts. Gold EDs worked for us the best for us also. Caught a ton of white perch too. Nice day to be out... constant action with the fish.


----------

